# Cool tool to check your ranking



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

https://serps.com/tools/rank_checker


----------



## PainterWPB (Nov 5, 2014)

I like that tool. Also like their other tool https://serps.com/tools/keywords for finding similar keywords to target. Give a nice high level view of the keywords and volume. Doesn't work too well for local terms, I use Market Samurai for that.


----------



## tjdrake (Mar 31, 2011)

I ran into to https://serps.com/tools/rank_checker but didnt know they had one for keywords! Thanks.


----------



## Zman828 (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks for sharing...
I like this other application called whatpageofsearchamion.com


----------



## MacDesign (Sep 23, 2013)

check out this tool http://smallseotools.com/keyword-position/ u can check up to 20 keywords at once


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm ranking real nicely!! Could be better....


----------



## Zman828 (Mar 11, 2013)

Working on your internet marketing is like falling into a big black hole, it can be hard to find your way out. Thanks for the tools guys!


----------



## Marketing Helper (Feb 7, 2015)

Dave Mac said:


> https://serps.com/tools/rank_checker


Excellent tool Dave.

Make sure that the keywords you are targeting have a good amount of traffic searching for them. 

I see clients throwing away free customers all the time because they don't understand the keyword statistics.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B9wAzXqWlcH0YnpKQVpEVjJZczQ&authuser=0


----------

